
Piñatas delivered by drones - sleepyhead
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uCnxqXCghg
======
J-dawg
Startups have got so weird that I can't figure out whether this is a real
thing or just a promotional piece for a digital agency.

I wonder if there is some potential in the "drone delivery as a novelty"
concept though?

~~~
sleepyhead
They actually do sell piñatas. [https://medium.com/bakken-
bæck/how-1000-piñatas-built-our-co...](https://medium.com/bakken-
bæck/how-1000-piñatas-built-our-company-culture-412fc0137e8e#.2l4bzubal)

~~~
J-dawg
Great story! But who buys 1000 piñatas for an office party?

~~~
sleepyhead
Actually I was supposed to attend that party but didn't for some reason that I
can't recall. But these guys are usually quite serious about their parties.
Last year they hacked their elevator for their space-themed party to have a
tablet with controls for going up to their office. Ground floor was earth and
their office on the top floor was displayed as the moon. They also ordered
custom made Daft Punk helmets for the DJs.

